# Rambo: Last Blood: Making-Of zum Actiondrama



## PCGH-Redaktion (28. Januar 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Rambo: Last Blood: Making-Of zum Actiondrama* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Rambo: Last Blood: Making-Of zum Actiondrama*


----------



## Rollora (28. Januar 2020)

Find ich super, kann ich für zu Hause brauchen. Quasi wie damals in "Kevin allein zu Hause"


----------



## Blowfeld (28. Januar 2020)

"Drama"


----------



## Kaimanic (28. Januar 2020)

Das ist halt einer der Filme, die man einmal anschauen kann, dann reicht es aber auch.


----------



## Sonmace (28. Januar 2020)

Rambo 1-3 habe ich damals mehrfach gesehen über Jahre hinweg  teil 5 habe ich noch nicht gesehen aber bin als Fan sehr gespannt drauf


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 164118 (28. Januar 2020)

Rambo 40 Jahre später?
Rambo hinkt mit einem Rollator in den Waffenladen, packt Munition ein und sagt ganz trocken an der Kasse "Moment, ich habs passend"..... Abspann.


----------



## AlphaMale (28. Januar 2020)

Den ersten Teil fand ich noch ganz nett gemacht.
An den letzten Teil hatte ich wenig/ keine Erwartungen. Das dieser aber so dermaßen schlecht ist, hab ich nicht gedacht. Schauspielleistungen einer AG Theater in einer Grundschule, wäre wohl überzeugender, mit ein paar Selbstverliebten Sätzen ("die sind bestimmt für die Ewigkeit gedacht 111elfdrölf!!)
Nun ist dieser Filme in meiner persönlichen Liste der Trash-as-trash-can -Filme, die ich immer dann hervorhole, wenn ich und meine Freunde mal wieder richtig was zu lachen haben wollen.


----------



## Rollora (28. Januar 2020)

SativaBongharzia schrieb:


> Rambo 40 Jahre später?
> Rambo hinkt mit einem Rollator in den Waffenladen, packt Munition ein und sagt ganz trocken an der Kasse "Moment, ich habs passend"..... Abspann.


Also angesichts dessen, wie Stallone und Schwarzenegger noch beisammen sind, ist es ihnen zuzutrauen. Ziemlich sicher, dass mich ein Schwarzenegger nach wie vor mit seinen Händen einfach in Stücke reißen kann. Schaut man sich deren Trainingsvideos an, sind die mit 70+ (Arnie ist bald 73) fitter, als ich es je war. Er trainiert täglich sowohl Kraft als auch Cardio.
Und eine Terminator/Rambo im Altersheim Umsetzung fänd ich sogar witzig. Ähnlich wie Tango und Cash nur halt im "das beste kommt zum Schluss" Szenario


----------



## AlphaMale (28. Januar 2020)

Rollora schrieb:


> Und eine Terminator/Rambo* im Altersheim* Umsetzung fänd ich sogar witzig. Ähnlich wie Tango und Cash nur halt im "das beste kommt zum Schluss" Szenario


Das wäre bestimmt ein cooles Filmsetting. Vielleicht noch mir Bruce Willis zusammen.


----------



## Bevier (28. Januar 2020)

AlphaMale schrieb:


> Das wäre bestimmt ein cooles Filmsetting. Vielleicht noch mir Bruce Willis zusammen.



Die Truppe hätte dann aber "Stirb langsam" auch etwas zu wörtlich genommen... ^^


----------



## AlphaMale (28. Januar 2020)

Bevier schrieb:


> Die Truppe hätte dann aber "Stirb langsam" auch etwas zu wörtlich genommen... ^^


hehehe..,stimmt.


----------



## Do Berek (28. Januar 2020)

AlphaMale schrieb:


> Den ersten Teil fand ich noch ganz nett gemacht.
> An den letzten Teil hatte ich wenig/ keine Erwartungen.



Der erste war ja auch eine Buchverfilmung und hätte er das Buchende gehabt würde es Teil 2-5 gar nicht geben...


----------



## Gluksi (28. Januar 2020)

YouTube  ach war ich jung oder falscher tread ??


----------



## RyzA (28. Januar 2020)

Der mit Abstand schlechteste Rambo Teil. Ich war richtig enttäuscht.
Erstmal passiert gar nichts ne Stunde lang. Dann legt er sich mit den Mexikanern an und lockt sie zu seiner Ranch.
Dann macht er alle im Schnelldurchgang kalt und die Szene zum Schluß ist einfach nur lächerlich mit dem Herz rausschneiden.
Der Film ist mehr als überflüssig. Er hätte es besser sein lassen sollen.
Da gefällt mir Teil 4 sogar noch deutlich besser.


----------



## Daggy82 (28. Januar 2020)

Ich mag die Filme, hab alle jetzt schon mehrfach gesehen. Wer da Tiefgang usw. erwartet ist doch selbst Schuld.

Kiste an, was zu futtern inne Hand, ab auf die Couch und Kop aus und fertig, so Filme sind das und gut. Mal davon ab das der aktuelle Rambo ziemlich geil ist.


----------



## RyzA (28. Januar 2020)

Daggy82 schrieb:


> Ich mag die Filme, hab alle jetzt schon mehrfach gesehen. Wer da Tiefgang usw. erwartet ist doch selbst Schuld.


Tiefgang habe ich nicht erwartet.
Aber selbst das Gemetzel ist nichts besonderes und weit hinter Teil 4.
Der ganze Film ist komisch aufgebaut und irgendwie hohl.


----------



## Rollora (29. Januar 2020)

Daggy82 schrieb:


> Ich mag die Filme, hab alle jetzt schon mehrfach gesehen. Wer da Tiefgang usw. erwartet ist doch selbst Schuld.
> 
> Kiste an, was zu futtern inne Hand, ab auf die Couch und Kop aus und fertig, so Filme sind das und gut. Mal davon ab das der aktuelle Rambo ziemlich geil ist.


Naja Teil 1 ist sogar noch ein ernster Film
Teil 3 hat historische Relevanz, wird da ja schließlich den Taliban geholfen 
Teil 4 hat einen etwas zu realistischen Ton angeschlagen in, was die Situation in Burma betrifft
Teil 5 ist halt Kevin allein zu Hause, wenn es Stallone spielt. Letztlich ist natürlich die Story wie auch die Situation quatsch bzw. man hätte mehr draus machen können, aber wenigstens ist es wieder mal eine er allein gegen Alle Situation, nicht wie in Teil 4.


----------



## RyzA (29. Januar 2020)

Rollora schrieb:


> Naja Teil 1 ist sogar noch ein ernster Film
> Teil 3 hat historische Relevanz, wird da ja schließlich den Taliban geholfen
> Teil 4 hat einen etwas zu realistischen Ton angeschlagen in, was die Situation in Burma betrifft
> Teil 5 ist halt Kevin allein zu Hause, wenn es Stallone spielt. Letztlich ist natürlich die Story wie auch die Situation quatsch bzw. man hätte mehr draus machen können, aber wenigstens ist es wieder mal eine er allein gegen Alle Situation, nicht wie in Teil 4.


Hast du Teil 2 bewußt weggelassen?


----------



## Rollora (29. Januar 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Hast du Teil 2 bewußt weggelassen?


 Ja schon. Teil 2 ist für mich der "klassische" Rambo. Ich kann ihn weder zu gut, noch zu schlecht zuordnen. Teil 1 ist ein ernst gemeinter Film(versucht dabei auch realistisch zu sein), auf einem ernsten Buch basierend. Teil 2 ist ein gut gemachter, aber eben nicht ganz ernst gemeinter Actionfilm der für mich die 1-Mann-Armee Sache erst ins Rollen gebracht hat.


----------



## RyzA (29. Januar 2020)

Rollora schrieb:


> Ja schon. Teil 2 ist für mich der "klassische" Rambo. Ich kann ihn weder zu gut, noch zu schlecht zuordnen. Teil 1 ist ein ernst gemeinter Film(versucht dabei auch realistisch zu sein), auf einem ernsten Buch basierend. Teil 2 ist ein gut gemachter, aber eben nicht ganz ernst gemeinter Actionfilm der für mich die 1-Mann-Armee Sache erst ins Rollen gebracht hat.


Teil 2 gefällt mir sehr gut. Kommt gleich nach Teil 1.
Besonders mit der Musik von Jerry Goldsmith.
Teil 3 geht auch noch... dann wurde es schlechter...


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (29. Januar 2020)

Rambo ist GOTT.


----------

